# Favorite MTB youtube vidoes



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll admit it, I spend too much time on youtube and vimeo looking at mountain biking videos when I'm not on the trails. I'm a regular "all-mountain" rider (no full face helmets here). I don't do crazy jumps or shred too hard and I'm getting a bit bored of watching these videos. I love a good climb, nice scenery, and diverse downhill. I'm not a big fan of gopro videos - seems like they are only fun to watch for trail scouts or for the people actually shooting the video. 

I love the videos that Matt Hunter shoots and a lot of the specialized videos. Just love watching the "process", "preparation", and journey involved in their mountain bike sessions. Some enduro videos are cool too but just too much shredding after a while gets boring too.

What do you guys search for when you look for mtb videos?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The one I'm in, of course. The first MTB video ever shot, 1979.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My favorite.






Incredible camera work.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

@kevinGT that's a great video! great location and camerawork...wish I could do jumps like that. For some reason I thought that video was available in 1080p but haven't been able to find it for some reason


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

here is my all time favorite video


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

always kirt voreis' segment in nwd 10, anything w/agassiz and currently semenuk's redbull trailer for radcompany.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

rachmak said:


> here is my all time favorite video


Awesome!!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> The one I'm in, of course. The first MTB video ever shot, 1979.


That was very very cool !!


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

rachmak said:


> here is my all time favorite video


I have watched this one several time before seeing this post and I must agree that it is a great video.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

KevinGT said:


> My favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this one.

I hate the fact that they are a lot younger than my daughter and ride better and in really cool places that I can/will never ride, but it's what I aspire to....Punk-ass armpit smelling attitude and everything.

I think it captures HOW I think about "riding".


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

hella






Santa Cruz 5010 from Santa Cruz Bicycles on Vimeo.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> The one I'm in, of course. The first MTB video ever shot...


Charlie Kelly?


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

parkmeister said:


> hella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's exactly the stuff i love...thanks for sharing


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

Sage rips!

dirt spineology - YouTube


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sinfony78 said:


> Charlie Kelly?


Howdy.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I still love watching this video, even though its not my style of riding, buts damn sure fun to watch.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

the video of the guy getting taken out by a antelope ( or what ever animal it was) during a race in Africa(?)


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

not 'mtb' but worth a look:





Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton from endurance Junkie on Vimeo.

i've seen this edit countless times and am still amazed and in awe of these guys and their skills.

hella!!!


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

o.k. this edit actually has mtb footage in it:






Santa Cruz Bantam from Santa Cruz Bicycles on Vimeo.

h.e.l.l. yeah


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

hardcore road bike!

Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

shwinn8 said:


> hardcore road bike!
> 
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube


wow that was amazing...thanks for sharing


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## butthead (Oct 12, 2005)

One of my favorites:

Monday - YouTube


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyone Know where that video of the dude ripping it on a cx bike can be found? I've seen it posted on the forums before but can't find it. If you've seen it you know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

meow






Lily Shreds Trailside from Crawnight on Vimeo.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

Leaving Facebook...

Remy Metailler.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Local trails ala cx from Andy Wardman on Vimeo.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

Church from ZfH Productions on Vimeo.






Dan Atherton-Welsh Backcountry from Robbie Meade films on Vimeo.






Pelle Gustavs: A Man for All Seasons from Scott Secco on Vimeo.


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

CommuterBoy said:


>


Thanks for sharing that - I don't know what was better, the announcers or the riding. 
"HOW DOES DANNY HART SIT DOWN WITH BALLS THAT BIG?!" Right in the end. I lost it.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Anything featuring Chris Akrigg ...any bike, any where...


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

RaceFace Explores the Coast from nsmb.com on Vimeo.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

All of Chris Akrigg's videos are my favs, but this one probably has the most mtb in it. I don't search for 'em. I wait for them. I wait for credible people (credible for having good taste) to link others to me. Things like Marosi wall ride, bike that rides self after crash in 4x race, that Soderstrom prank vid... not really my favs, but better than anything I'd find in a random search. The only reliable search I find involves the search terms: crash and fail.

Edit: Holy F is this a laggy thread, with so many embedded vids.


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

The roadie on the Colnago must have been a former/current trials bike rider. I thought he was going to bunnyhop the curved tree trunk.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

Varaxis said:


> All of Chris Akrigg's videos are my favs, but this one probably has the most mtb in it. I don't search for 'em. I wait for them. I wait for credible people (credible for having good taste) to link others to me. Things like Marosi wall ride, bike that rides self after crash in 4x race, that Soderstrom prank vid... not really my favs, but better than anything I'd find in a random search. The only reliable search I find involves the search terms: crash and fail.
> 
> Edit: Holy F is this a laggy thread, with so many embedded vids.


damn thanks for sharing that was ridiculous!!


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Man work has been slow lately


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

DirtTV: Whistler Headcam with Brendan Fairclough and Thomas Vanderham // Mountain Biking Videos on Mpora


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

ColeSJ said:


> Thanks for sharing that - I don't know what was better, the announcers or the riding.
> "HOW DOES DANNY HART SIT DOWN WITH BALLS THAT BIG?!" Right in the end. I lost it.


Right?? Hard not to get pumped watching that. "LOOOOOOK AT THE WHIIIP!! WHUUUUUUUT THE HEELLLLL?"


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's a pretty good one that popped up on my facebook page today. The action starts at :30


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This is rocketing to the top of my list:


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

these guys are awesome.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Watched this again over the weekend, certainly an all-time favourite of mine. After seeing this video for the first time in 1996 I took my mountain bike to the BMX track and started doing jumps on it, completely changed my riding style!


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

I always like this one


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Anything with Danny Mac, Chris Akrigg, and I really like this one:

RAT ATTACK! Introducing the New Santa Cruz Blur TR - YouTube


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Repack Rider:* _Awesome !

_Gary Fisher saying, _"this sport is going to go a long ways" !_


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Keep 'em coming fellas! Great thread.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*The Schpytzyo videos...*

not youtube but these are my all time favourites. There is a large collection shot in the Dolomite mountains in Slovenia, they tend to be long but worthwhile since they feature amazing scenery, riders with great physical stamina and bike handling skills...no lift access riding for these folks!!!

schpytzyo on Mpora


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> not youtube but these are my all time favourites. There is a large collection shot in the Dolomite mountains in Slovenia, they tend to be long but worthwhile since they feature amazing scenery, riders with great physical stamina and bike handling skills...no lift access riding for these folks!!!
> 
> schpytzyo on Mpora


Thanks for posting this! I'm just getting back in to riding after a 5 year hiatus but I totally remember this guy and his videos. He used to post them on these forums all the time. Very unique riding style. And of course how could I forget the really bizarre titles of his videos, ha!


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

The main reason I got into mountain biking was because I needed another excuse to get outdoors. I hunt very avidly, and fish as well. This video combines the two, and has officially made me write a trip like this on my bucket list. Hope you guys enjoy!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> The one I'm in, of course. The first MTB video ever shot, 1979.


that was an awesome video, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Plains_Pedaler (May 12, 2014)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...l&utm_campaign=spotlight#.VNtxQ4vc4jg.twitter

This was pretty hilarious. Came out this morning and has already moved in as one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

ColeSJ said:


> The Ultimate Claudio Caluori Wild Ride - iceman2058 - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB
> 
> This was pretty hilarious. Came out this morning and has already moved in as one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! .. Cluadio's videos are fun to watch - that guy is hilarious.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

rachmak said:


> I'll admit it, I spend too much time on youtube and vimeo looking at mountain biking videos when I'm not on the trails. I'm a regular "all-mountain" rider (no full face helmets here). I don't do crazy jumps or shred too hard and I'm getting a bit bored of watching these videos. I love a good climb, nice scenery, and diverse downhill. I'm not a big fan of gopro videos - seems like they are only fun to watch for trail scouts or for the people actually shooting the video.
> 
> I love the videos that Matt Hunter shoots and a lot of the specialized videos. Just love watching the "process", "preparation", and journey involved in their mountain bike sessions. Some enduro videos are cool too but just too much shredding after a while gets boring too.
> 
> What do you guys search for when you look for mtb videos?


I'm on my phone, so don't know if I can attach it, but one of my favs is Danny Macaskill - Epecuen. Check it out.. great camerawork and incredible biking skills.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

MPX309 said:


>


Dang that trail was _super _ gnar. Pretty sure I would have left there in a stretcher and/or neckbrace.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

This is bit of a time machine and YT has managed to mung up the resolution but I love the energy and feel plus check out the cliff shots!


----------



## san013 (Jul 8, 2016)

Fall


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

san013 said:


> Fall


Are you the one that crossed over? or are you the other rider? That reminds me how people drive around my town


----------



## san013 (Jul 8, 2016)

Other
Hello from distant Russia


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Some great vids in here. Another from Semenuk.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Heres my fav MTB video. I love watching this when I get the chance gives me inspiration to just get out and ride:


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Inspiration for jumping.

Obsolete - Cramps POV Video - Pinkbike


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

*My first ride in years*

I just did my first ride in years. I also made a little video about the ride. So this must be my favorite at the moment  Riding felt so good although I don't have the strength that I used to have.

I also got back into mtbr. I remember my first moments here. It was -95 or -96 and I was searching for information on full suspension bikes. I ended up purchasing GT LTS.


----------



## Scooby349 (Aug 1, 2013)

There is lot of great mtb videos, but this is still my favourite:


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

@scooby349 thanks for sharing that was a great video!! definitely like that better than all the gopro and super huck videos


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Scooby349 said:


> There is lot of great mtb videos, but this is still my favourite:


Agreed, still one of my top 5.


----------



## emjayel (Apr 21, 2007)

And





And of course the megavalanche videos. Amazing.


----------



## san013 (Jul 8, 2016)

fixing lights on the wheel clamps


----------



## yuppie (Mar 29, 2013)

This guy has a really good channel:

BK-XC. He's based in northern california.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3DFdy_qc-cqgKCyQTHLGzA


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

GMBN (anything - Scotty makes me lol), Kona Process Challenge, YT Jeffsy & Geoff Gulevich DH Section, a couples ride, how to be a mountain biker...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

I usually ride these trails with a mountain bike, but I was exploring gravel grinding and made this little story about it.


----------



## tommik (Jul 13, 2016)

I just picked up my old 26 and made a little MTB story.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice Manitou jersey


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

RockShox: French Lessons


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I found Pathfinder this morning, loved it. Killer footage of big mountain riding in Poland, Romania and Croatia. Warning: this is not freeride, DH or DJ shenanigans, just plain old big mountain riding. What a lot of us used to call "mountain biking."


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

Aurelien Fontenoy riding *up* the Horsethief Bench drop-in:


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

Are there any Virtual Reality VR MTB videos?


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

rachmak said:


> here is my all time favorite video


Never seen this before.

very cool!!


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

*Epic 4x race, NEVER give up!!*

This is off the wall...literally


----------



## kiliopou (Mar 4, 2014)

*here is my video with my kona coilair*


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Ride to the Hills. As if there were any question...

The Collective series was also fantastic.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

carbuncle said:


> I found Pathfinder this morning, loved it. Killer footage of big mountain riding in Poland, Romania and Croatia. Warning: this is not freeride, DH or DJ shenanigans, just plain old big mountain riding. What a lot of us used to call "mountain biking."


I agree, this is a great film. The views are spectacular, the exploration of new places is great and they bring you along for the ride. Watch on a big screen in HD because it is beautiful.

Pathfinder by ASF


----------



## nitsuj1891 (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad to see Chris Akrigg fans here! I rode trials for years on mtb, and now just trail ride. Trials became too much for my back and knees. Always end up going back to Chris Akrigg's videos for some riding inspiration. That guy can make anything look easy it's crazy!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I really like this video project from Iohan Gueorguiev called "See the World" where he is riding his bike from Alaska to Argentina. I believe he is still on the journey..he has released 15 episodes, the last one he is riding through Colombia, South America.

He does a really great job on the editing and such.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Repack Rider said:


> The one I'm in, of course. The first MTB video ever shot, 1979.


This is the greatest mtb video ive ever seen. I watch it every few months. You inspire me to ride, thank you


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Admittedly, I'm not a huge mountain biker. I am more geared toward bikepacking and most of my bikes were built toward that goal. When I watch YouTube cycling videos, it's usually when I'm on the elliptical for an hour or so.
Those times, I watch Josh Kato's TD videos or even ones my Iohan. Iohan has done some very impressive and well shot videos of his travels. One of my favorites is when he rode the Tour Divide route starting in October.


----------



## robwas (Feb 18, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> The one I'm in, of course. The first MTB video ever shot, 1979.


LOVE this stuff, I actually bought the movie Klunkerz. No helmets, jeans, flannel shirts just too cool.


----------



## Crustyrusty (Jul 18, 2015)

This is my favorite video at the moment, I re-watch it every now and then and it's always amazing. It's beautifully filmed and I appreciate that it's not all about super aggro DH riding. It also seems to fuel my wanderlust, I'm always inspired to disappear for a few weeks after watching it.






It was posted earlier as well I think.


----------



## san 013 (2 mo ago)

сбил камеру задним колесом, аха-ха


задним колесом #bike сбил xiaomi 12x




youtube.com


----------

